# 150 Gallon



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Hey all

I just purchased a oceanic glass 150 gallon tank. Dimensions are 48x24x29.

I originally wanted to start a reef tank but I have never done it before and read how careful you have to be. Not too keen on losing a lot of money should anything go wrong. Maybe later down the road...

What should I stock it with? Pirate/terns come to mind but im sure they won't utilize all the extra space since they are bottom dwellers.

I'm looking for somewhat colorful fish to stick it with. Fish that will utilize all the space.

The tank is drilled with an internal overflow. I'm going to be running a DIY wet/dry filter.

Please any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If you want to go saltwater, start with a fish only tank while you learn... and then move on to reef if you do good. Tons of colorful fish options, and something you havent had before.

Only downside is the cost of equipment vs doing a freshwater tank


----------

